# What do you use in your bio wheel media baskets



## LisaAS36 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just curious as to what people use in their media baskets? I have a cycling 45g, what will be a community tank with a Emperor 400 filter.

Seems like when I had a SW tank 10+ years ago I had extra carbon in them - but I can't bee 100% sure.

Should I put something in one and another something in the other - 

Thanks again -
Lisa


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I just wish I could FIND a place to buy the media baskets! There is nowhere around here that carries them. I have some media bags right now in the back of mine (I know they aren't working well - I NEED the baskets.) One of them has filter floss and the other has lava rock.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I don't have a crushed coral substrate, I put some in the baskets to help keep the hardness up. You could put different stuff in the two baskets but it needs to be similar in how it restricts the flow, otherwise all the water will go through one side.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've only got one media basket as well, we should start a club of people who need them, they can't be found anywhere.

In my single basket I use ammocarb


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+9998+3626&pcatid=3626


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

i use a thick polyester pad that is extermly fine on one side and very course on the other in the front of my emporer 280 and in the back I use carbon or nothing


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

holy crap, you rule emc


----------



## datchison (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the emperor 280 with the media that cam with it BUT it comes with Carbon and I don't like that much. . . what else can I use in place of that?

Just a normal filter?

Something like this?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...by=&query=polyester+pad&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You have a 280 Dave.

Anyhow, I just have the blue carbon filter at the back and the grey basket, (or whatever you call it) in the front. I don't know if anything else needs to be done?


----------

